# DivX in Premiere 6.0?



## Bender (28. Januar 2002)

Hallo und gleich zur Sache;-]:


Kann Premiere 6.0 auch DivX-Videos ausspucken? Denn ich habe noch nichts in der Richtung entdeckt.


thx!

Bender


----------



## Moartel (28. Januar 2002)

Ich hab das auch ned gefunden, würde das aber auch nicht benutzen. Für DivX gibt es VirtualDub und nix anderes!


----------



## scavanger (1. Februar 2002)

das geht total einfach,

du benötigst einfach nur den divx codec und wählst dann bei schnittfenster exportieren -> film -> microsoft avi als encoder einfach divx aus. kann auch mal ein paar pix dazu posten.

christian grail


----------



## Neuk (12. Februar 2002)

*Welchen Codec dann?*

Wenn ich nicht DivX in Premiere benutzen darf (hab selbst gemerkt dass nur s****** Ergebniss dabei herauskommen), welchen Codec sollte man dann benutzen, denn ich glaube nicht dass ihr des ohne Kompression macht, schon alleine wegen der 2 GB AVI Grenze ...


----------



## fungo (12. Februar 2002)

Also ich hab mit Divx eigentlich immer klasse Ergebnisse erzielt...


----------



## Neuk (12. Februar 2002)

Bei mir ist des ein Unterschied ob ich die Videos in Premiere oder in Virtual Dub in DivX kodiere ...


----------



## tC.pa (15. Februar 2002)

sicher das du auch in beiden progs die gleichen einstellungen verwendest???? bei mir funzt das ganze ohne probs....


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. März 2002)

DivX ist bei mir in Premiere kein Problem.
Ich speichere die Videos aber tatsächlich unkomprimiert.
Groß aber kein Qualitätsverlust zur späteren Konvertierung in ein Format, das gerade benötigt ist.
Z.b. war ein 15min Urlaubsvideo knapp 50GB groß.
Videoschnitt unter Win9x Systemen kann man wegen FAT32 doch sowieso knicken.


----------



## imbecil (5. März 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe die Erfahrung gemacht das  Premiere nur dann ohne Fehler mit dem DivX Codec arbeitet wenn ich ihn in Premiere selbst erstelle....
ansonsten hagelt es bei mir immer schwere Ausnahmefehler. Bereits erstellte DivX Dateien aus anderen Programmen will Premiere einfach
nicht. Ist jemanden dieses Problem bekannt?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. März 2002)

Ich hatte da mal dieses Problem:

Öffnen einer DivX-Datei in Premiere mit Ton (z.b. THX-Trailer)
Funktioniert alles prima. Aber wenn ich den Film / Clip dann exportieren wollte, war der Ton weg. (Und das ist beim THX-Trailer echt ******e)


----------



## scavanger (5. März 2002)

hi 2 all,

mir ist das problem auch bekannt, ich kann in premiere 6 divx files nicht mit einer mp3 kodierung exportieren nur als pcm und so. hab aber noch nicht das neue divx 5.0 installiert.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. März 2002)

DivX 5 hab ich mir eben gezogen. Muss mal schauen wie das läuft.


----------

